# VOIP > Hardware Reviews >  voip σε qtek

## caftis

Γνωριζει καποιος αν υπαρχει περιπτωση να εχουμε voip σε κινητο Qtek 2020i

----------


## schatzin

> Γνωριζει καποιος αν υπαρχει περιπτωση να εχουμε voip σε κινητο Qtek 2020i


sjphone PPC

----------


## caftis

ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ για την αμεση απαντηση αν μου πεις και πως το ρυθμιζουμε θα εισαι κορυφη

----------


## dti

Σύντομες οδηγίες SJPHONE by sv1bds

----------


## fotis

μηπως παίζει και με το Qtek 8100 ?

----------


## schatzin

> μηπως παίζει και με το Qtek 8100 ?


Παίζει με όλες τις συσκευές που έχουν Windows Mobile.

----------


## caftis

Mου βγαζει συνεχεια sip:not registered ενω τα εχω κανει ολα οπως το post

----------


## schatzin

> Mου βγαζει συνεχεια sip:not registered ενω τα εχω κανει ολα οπως το post


To PPC με ποιον τρόπο το έχεις συνδέσει στο δίκτυο;

----------


## caftis

Ειχα κατεβασει αλλη εκδοση τωρα ειναι μια χαρα ευχαριστω.Υπαρχει εθελωντης για δοκιμη.Παρακαλω να κλειδωθει

----------

